# Stinkbug between the glass panes of my Microwave's door!



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Look up your microwave number at Searsparts. There is an exploded view of all the parts and the screws that hold it together. You can order new glass for the doors so it's a replaceable part. The illustrations show you how to disassemble the door. I'd take the door off and open up the frame, I'll bet one of the corners on the glass has a hole in it. Either way, if the glass is compromised in any way you need to have it checked for radiation. I'd get that bug out of there before it dies because you won't ever get the smell out of there if it does.


----------



## darthsmozers (Dec 31, 2011)

Just a quick reply ... Using an arts and crafts pipecleaner, i could stick it in where the hinge is and can see the pipecleaner through the glass. Possible entry?


----------



## darthsmozers (Dec 31, 2011)

Missouri Bound said:


> Look up your microwave number at Searsparts. There is an exploded view of all the parts and the screws that hold it together. You can order new glass for the doors so it's a replaceable part. The illustrations show you how to disassemble the door. I'd take the door off and open up the frame, I'll bet one of the corners on the glass has a hole in it. Either way, if the glass is compromised in any way you need to have it checked for radiation. I'd get that bug out of there before it dies because you won't ever get the smell out of there if it does.


Thanks, im in touch with sears via email, though i imagine its going to take numerous rounds of emailing.

If the hinge is indeed the entry point, then does that make the microwave unsafe or is it ok as long as its closed. And if it was closed, how did the bug get in? Weird.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

darthsmozers said:


> Just a quick reply ... Using an arts and crafts pipecleaner, i could stick it in where the hinge is and can see the pipecleaner through the glass. Possible entry?


 Of course. And that's a question you need to ask Sears. If that door is supposed to be sealed....and if it is, yours is defective. Ask for a replacement. But in my opinion it probably doesn't need to be sealed tight.
The door has a grid which prevents the "low low" radiation from being harmful. But tha bug still has to go.:laughing:


----------



## rkentzel (Nov 30, 2012)

Alot of manufauctures will not sell door parts only complete doors. Just because a bug got in there does not mean its defective. They dont want you to mess with the wave guide material in the door that could harm you.


----------



## tingler4 (Dec 16, 2013)

darthsmozers - did you ever find a solution to the problem? We are having the same issue.


----------



## JasperST (Sep 7, 2012)

You probably can take the door apart, carefully. Most are snapped and screwed together and it's easy to break the snaps. Go slow and methodical. I also have ran the screen through the dishwasher if it had a grease buildup.


----------

